# Ice balls in pads



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I hunt my dogs. I recently used Musher's Secret. I applied it three times during a 4 hour hunt. It worked for me.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I read about that. I don't understand how that keeps ice out of hair. Do you just slather it all over the paw, hair and pads both?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Cjm said:


> I read about that. I don't understand how that keeps ice out of hair. Do you just slather it all over the paw, hair and pads both?


I stuff it between pads, mush it into any hair.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We use mushers secret too...it’s oily so it keeps the snow from sticking. We also keep the hair between our boy’s pads nice and short...mostly because we prefer it to be short and it helps him not slip on our wood floors.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks! I'll give it a try


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ice balls are a problem for Oscar, particularly when the temps are above the mid 20's. We tried an experiment and had the hair in between his back pads sheered. It really made no difference when compared with his front paws. Success with Musher's Secret depends on the dog. When it works it is a great solution. When you apply it make sure your dog is on his/her way out the door. The stuff is really slippery on wood floors. Oscar also preferred to lick it off than leave it on. We have moved to boots which eliminates ice balls, irritation from road salt, while providing decent traction. As with most animal products there are zillions of choices. We settled on Muttluks as they stayed on the best and completely covered his dew claws with a soft cloth above the boot itself. They are a pain to get on and keep on but eventually your dog will get used to them.


----------

